
This Is Not an Opera House - Thevet
https://www.themonthly.com.au/issue/2017/october/1506780000/darryn-king/not-opera-house
======
djmdjm
There's an old joke that Australia has the best concert hall in the world, but
the inside is in Melbourne and the outside is in Sydney.

